# Help with Ford 4400 tractor



## billyboy804 (Jul 27, 2011)

Headed out to haul wood, steering wheel was bucking, now steering wheel turns, but wheels wont turn. Anyone have an idea what is wrong?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Something snapped in the linkage or steering cylinder mountings?
Have someone to turn the steering wheel back and forth while you follow the linkage to see what moves and what does not.
I am not familiar with the model, but it seems to be a lot of pins and arms involved.


...


----------

